# Need help to ID this moss...



## joe faria (Feb 22, 2008)

ID please?









Regards,
Joe Faria


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

Sphagnum? If it is it's not aquatic.


----------



## joe faria (Feb 22, 2008)

rich815 said:


> Sphagnum? If it is it's not aquatic.


It's aquactic.....
Who gave me the moss thinks it's taiwan moss, but I'm not so sure about it


----------



## Martin (Mar 27, 2005)

looking at the left hand part it looks like Xmas.
Taiwan has a trident look to it.


----------



## joe faria (Feb 22, 2008)

Martin said:


> looking at the left hand part it looks like Xmas.
> Taiwan has a trident look to it.


Hi Martin, 
Thanks for the reply.

the same moss

















and the one I thought it was Xtmas moss









Regards
Joe Faria


----------

